

Nine ways to obfuscate e-mail addresses compared - ksvs
http://techblog.tilllate.com/2008/07/20/ten-methods-to-obfuscate-e-mail-addresses-compared/

======
there
all are fairly useless. once your e-mail address gets out (and it will)
obfuscating it is pretty pointless and just makes it harder for legitimate
people to contact you. if you post to mailing lists, your address is surely
out there in plain sight anyway. use a plain mailto: link and block spam at
the smtp/mua level.

i've been using the same email address for almost a decade which is now in
many mailing list archives, surely a bunch of spammers lists, and on every
page of my website as a regular mailto: link with no obfuscation. my mail is
filtered with sufficient smtp-level protection and maybe 1 junk message a day
actually gets to my inbox.

~~~
ambition
Second that. My email address is public and forwards to GMail, where the
Google spam filter gives one false negative a week and I can't remember a
false positive. Google has spam beat.

~~~
jonknee
My Gmail inbox would disagree with you.

------
snprbob86
Is anyone else surprised by the effectiveness of ATs and DOTs?

~~~
ars
Yes. Because if I were writing an email harvester I would handle those. Maybe
they are lazy.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I believe it's a matter of complexity vs reward. There are already so many
unobfuscated addresses available on the internet, that it's not really "worth
it" to spend extra time parsing even simple obfuscation techniques. Something
about low-hanging fruits?

------
tss
I usually just put my email into an image and leave it at that. As previous
people have said though, it is only a matter of time before your email gets on
some lift. Ultimately it all comes down to the quality of your spam filter
:-).

------
jgrahamc
Also see <http://jeaig.org/>

~~~
ars
Images are annoying because you can't copy and paste the address. I would
suggest <http://www.albionresearch.com/misc/obfuscator.php> it's not perfect,
but it's the best you can do and still allow clicking the address, and not use
javascript.

~~~
trezor
While this seems like a nice, little tool, I find (as already mentioned in
this thread) obfuscating emails a pointless endeavour.

In the end you will need a spam-filter anyway.

